# SSBBW & Flip Flops



## TwilightStarr (Mar 20, 2011)

A question to all my SSBBWs... with warmer weather approaching I am super excited to start wearing flip flops but can't quite find the right pair, so I was wondering what brand/style you all wear?

I currently only have 2 pair, my UK Wildcats Flip Flops from Walmart but they make that awful suction noise when you walk lol and the other pair are just plain black cushion-y flip flops that I love but they are falling apart lol 
Another reason I have a hard time finding the right pair is because I hate when the straps go under your foot, I like for them to stop at the side of the show not under the foot on the inside of the sole.

Appreciate all responses


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Mar 20, 2011)

I have found that Avenue has great flip flops that are comfortable and actually fit my feet correctly! I had a few pairs from Old Navy a few years ago, and while they fit- they pinched- because like you said the strap went under my foot- and I felt like my foot hung off it (I have really wide feet.) I would definitly check on Avenue if you have feet like mine- last year I bought like 5 pairs from them- they are great!


----------



## olwen (Mar 20, 2011)

If you just want plain flip-flops, buy a men's pair as they tend to be wider. The band won't be right under your foot. I think the next pair of flip flops I get will be a pair of Airwalks.


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Mar 20, 2011)

Crocs are my favorite.. A few years back I was out with a couple of friends, drinking, I was in platform strappy shoes that were HOT..they are like 3 inches...so it made me like 6'1"....I was a little tipsy shall we say and I tripped and fractured my foot in the parking lot...not realizing this...I have had problems since.. Crocs are the only shoes I can walk and stand in for long periods of time without crying (it hurts that bad) and they have TONS of styles of cute flip flops. 

I am sooo excited I get to wear flip flops at my new job..sweet...time for a pedi!!!


----------



## WVMountainrear (Mar 20, 2011)

I've had a pair of Skechers Flip Flops that I love. On top of them being comfortable and me wearing them a lot, they're one of the few pairs of shoes of any kind that's ever lasted me more than one season.


----------



## blueeyedevie (Mar 21, 2011)

if you can find them wide enough Tommy Hillfiger filps are great. I also like the Nike ones.


----------



## blueeyedevie (Mar 21, 2011)

I forgot to say target. Last year I got five awesome , comfortable pairs there unfortunately my puppie liked them more than i did.


----------



## OneHauteMama (Mar 28, 2011)

I second the Crocs flip-flops. Comfy as hell and cute to boot! My feet feel like they're being cradled :wubu:. Also, I've had them for over 2 years and they're still going strong! And I wear them EVERY DAY from Spring to Fall. So they hold up really well!

Oh...I agree also that it's time for a pedi! Once it warms up here, my tootsies are gonna be going commando!


----------



## Mishty (Mar 28, 2011)

I consider myself a flip flop connoisseur, and I'm personally responsible for bringing the flipper back in 2000. That being said, if you don't mind making a small investment in the best pair of flip-flops you'll ever own try Teva, the colors and designs alone will make you swoon. I own half a dozen pair, and the things refuse to age, I've left them outside for months, I've waded through rivers, and creeks, walked around Disney World, and tons of festivals, and the poor little babies are still like brand new. 

"Mush" foam stuff, makes them weightless, but thick enough to hold up to rocks and other things you step on....

I have over twenty pair of Old Navy flip-flops, some of their styles are on the side, and some under your foot, I tend to try them on, stand in them, walk in them before a purchase, but for only $2.50 a pair, I sometimes buy them even if I don't love the feel....


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 28, 2011)

Mishty said:


> I consider myself a flip flop connoisseur, and I'm personally responsible for bringing the flipper back in 2000. That being said, if you don't mind making a small investment in the best pair of flip-flops you'll ever own try Teva, the colors and designs alone will make you swoon. I own half a dozen pair, and the things refuse to age, I've left them outside for months, I've waded through rivers, and creeks, walked around Disney World, and tons of festivals, and the poor little babies are still like brand new.
> 
> "Mush" foam stuff, makes them weightless, but thick enough to hold up to rocks and other things you step on....
> 
> I have over twenty pair of Old Navy flip-flops, some of their styles are on the side, and some under your foot, I tend to try them on, stand in them, walk in them before a purchase, but for only $2.50 a pair, I sometimes buy them even if I don't love the feel....


Mish--do you have wide feet? How's the width on Teva's? I was thinking of buying a pair of the Mush's.

(The first warm day here and I'm getting pedi'd up. I got my bottle of OPI's Mrs. O'Leary's BBQ sitting in my purse waiting for deployment. LOL)


----------



## Inhibited (Mar 28, 2011)

Havaianas - I know they are expensive and i refused to pay $20-40 for a pair of thongs..... My sister bought me a pair for xmas about 2 years ago and i got what all the fuss is about they are so comfortable......They are still in tact after 2 years and I wear them everyday even to work and change into work shoes when i arrive...... Worth the money.....


----------



## Mishty (Mar 28, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Mish--do you have wide feet? How's the width on Teva's? I was thinking of buying a pair of the Mush's.
> 
> (The first warm day here and I'm getting pedi'd up. I got my bottle of OPI's Mrs. O'Leary's BBQ sitting in my purse waiting for deployment. LOL)



I do have wide feet, and some of the strappy and fancier Teva styles don't fit, but the Mush and the thinner strapped pairs fit fine, and within a few(5 or so) wearings they conform to your foot, and stretch. 


I need a pedi ever so badly, I neglected my feet this Winter and my little Korean lady is gonna be maaaaad. I want to try the mint green or a dove grey on my toes.... although Mrs.Leary's is looking kinda sexy and vampish.


----------



## mel (Mar 28, 2011)

I like Merrell and Reef ...both are great , cute and awesomingly comfortable


----------



## bonified (Mar 29, 2011)

I wear thongs most days of the year here they are my favourite shoe. I usually buy the el cheapo's cos I am rough with them but I have a beautiful leather and wood pair from Italy that cost me nearly 200$ that will last forever. My faves are my billabong ones, anything with bong on it makes me smile.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Mar 29, 2011)

I love me some thong sandals. I have many kinds and live by them in the summer. I tend to buy ones with a bit of a platform, though, if I'm shopping in women's sandals because I find I can last muuuuch longer with about 1.5" of a heel on my flipflops. But if it isn't those, then it's a men's sandal for sure. Much more comfortable and men's flipflops almost all have the straps at the side instead of under the foot. I love that, too. 

The ones I get always have a strap made out of fabric, though. I've never spent over 15$ for a pair of sandals, and those were brand name men's floppers, lol.


----------



## LisaMarie86 (Mar 29, 2011)

i love teva mush flip flops they are the best ones Ive found so far. Im a 28 sometimes 30 so not a small bbw.


----------



## olwen (Mar 29, 2011)

For the people saying they love the teva sandals/flip flops can you say what your shoe size is? They don't seem to have widths available. I'm wondering if you have to buy a size up so they will fit wide feet. I'm about a 9 3E or 4E for comparison.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Mar 29, 2011)

Yellow Box is my brand. I have over 30 pairs, and am a bit obsessive. They now come in an 11. The ones with the fabric straps are the most comfortable. The EVA sole (the black wedge) is very comfortable and my go to shoe for the summer, and any other time I can swing it.


----------



## SparkGirl (Mar 30, 2011)

_*Teva Mush have my vote too. I have wide feet and just order my usual shoe size or it's equal in the men's version of Mush. They're so comfortable.

Reef, Billabong and Havaianas are great too....
*_


----------



## thatgirl08 (Apr 5, 2011)

I love Old Navy flip flops.. the strap goes under the foot, but I've found that if you size up they tend to be a lot looser and more comfortable without being ridiculously large. Plus they're only like $2.50 a pair!


----------



## ConnieLynn (Apr 10, 2011)

As soon as it's warm enough, I live in thongs. My job is super casual, so I wear them to work. My fave brand is 'bluefin' available at Rack Room. Usually 2 pairs for $30, sometimes less. They are very comfy and fit my wide feet, even though they don't actually come in a wide size. They go up to size 11. They are also washing machine friendly, except for the sequined ones 

Here's an example.


----------



## velia (Apr 11, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> Mish--do you have wide feet? How's the width on Teva's? I was thinking of buying a pair of the Mush's.
> 
> (The first warm day here and I'm getting pedi'd up. I got my bottle of OPI's Mrs. O'Leary's BBQ sitting in my purse waiting for deployment. LOL)



CastingPearls: My gf has very wide feet, and mine are just a little wide. We both have a pair of the Teva Mush's and love the heck out of them!


----------



## firefly (Apr 11, 2011)

lovelylady78 said:


> I've had a pair of Skechers Flip Flops that I love. On top of them being comfortable and me wearing them a lot, they're one of the few pairs of shoes of any kind that's ever lasted me more than one season.



Same here!


----------



## KimmyP (May 4, 2011)

My vote: Havaianas

Best $20 ever spent on flip flops.

Last more than 1 season!


----------



## Tracyarts (May 4, 2011)

I bought a pair yesterday at Payless that are really comfy. They're the Champion "Stride 2 Fitness Sandal". The ticket price was $24.99 but I got them on sale. I don't know about the fitness part, but they have a gel insole that feels wonderful underfoot, and I noticed that when I was wearing them this morning to water my garden, I was able to stand up a lot longer than usual before I had to sit and rest my back. Also, even though I normally wear a wide width in shoes, they fit me perfectly, even though they only come in a medium width. 

Tracy


----------



## SillyLady (Jun 22, 2011)

I LOVE my flip flops! I was on a date and my heels broke. So, my date and I went into Walmart. Well, I hobbled in, but needless to say.. there was a wall of flip flops. For whatever reason, I was allured to the sun-n-sand flip flops. They were guy flip flops but ohhh so comfy!!!  

Girls and guys both like my flip flops!  :smitten:


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 22, 2011)

Honestly, I wear whatever flip flops I can find. Most of the time it's ones I find at the Dollar Store, or Walmart. I love my flip flops! Honestly, if I lived in the southern part of the US where it doesn't get too terribly cold during the winter months, I would wear them year-round!


----------



## Tracii (Jun 22, 2011)

Flip flops rule the summer!!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 22, 2011)

I love flip flops but apparently have a very sensitive... erm... toe crotch... :blush:... so have a hard time with the ones with a heavier, rubber toe strap. But the ones with thin leather or fabric toe strap are just fine. 

But oh my gosh, the CRAP I get from my chiropractor and massage therapist when I wear them. There is absolutely NO support so if you have issues with your feet they're about the worst things you can wear, apparently. But I don't care. Our Alaska summers are so damn short that I'll take my chances, although this year I fell in love with some gorgeous slip on Dansko sandals that I can't seem to take off, so I suspect those will be gracing my feet this summer, and probably won't get a new pair of flippies.



PunkyGurly74 said:


> Crocs are my favorite.. A few years back I was out with a couple of friends, drinking, I was in platform strappy shoes that were HOT..they are like 3 inches...so it made me like 6'1"....I was a little tipsy shall we say and I tripped and fractured my foot in the parking lot...not realizing this...I have had problems since.. Crocs are the only shoes I can walk and stand in for long periods of time without crying (it hurts that bad) and they have TONS of styles of cute flip flops.
> 
> I am sooo excited I get to wear flip flops at my new job..sweet...time for a pedi!!!



Crock flops are awesome. I have a friend who's a nurse and also runs, bikes and hikes in her spare time and she got some. I tried hers on and they were SOOOO comfortable. I just don't like how that rubber feels against my feet so I didn't buy any; however, they have great support and your feet are well protected. They're pretty stylish, too.

Tevas are also really great sandals for summer, and a lot of my friends (who have wide feet) wear the sandals hiking because they're pretty protective and have good tread.



olwen said:


> For the people saying they love the teva sandals/flip flops can you say what your shoe size is? They don't seem to have widths available. I'm wondering if you have to buy a size up so they will fit wide feet. I'm about a 9 3E or 4E for comparison.



I had a pair of 9's that I liked. My feet are wider than "regular" shoes -- D width I think? The Tevas I had came with straps that were adjustable velcro so they could really be adjusted quite a bit wider, which was nice. I'm all about any kind of shoe that's adjustable.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 22, 2011)

Croc Athens. Not the cutest things, but very comfy.


----------



## Mishty (Jun 22, 2011)

I needed a little pick me up, and what is a better pick yourself up than shoes?
I just dished out almost sixty bucks on a bunch of different Yellow Box flip flops. Ladies, they are amazing, almost to wide for my foot, some of them were, which is an awesome change from shoving my feet into skinny little flippers. The inch thick sole makes it so much softer to walk, and the colors had me going nuts.....

Cupcake(yes cupcake) fuchsia:







Jambalaya green:





and my favorite,Countess blue:






These are going to make me happy this Summer, this is for sure.....


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 22, 2011)

Cute flip flops! I wear a lot of flip flops in the summer. Sometimes shoes are too much to deal with.. I currently have a pair of purple flip flops from the Avenue.. I need a new pair of black ones.. I haven't looked too hard for a new pair but my feet are big so i usually get flip flops in mens department. not pretty but quite comfy and usually cheap. Having flat feet, i think i can get away with little support in my shoes


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jun 22, 2011)

Mishty said:


> I needed a little pick me up, and what is a better pick yourself up than shoes?
> I just dished out almost sixty bucks on a bunch of different Yellow Box flip flops. Ladies, they are amazing, almost to wide for my foot, some of them were, which is an awesome change from shoving my feet into skinny little flippers. The inch thick sole makes it so much softer to walk, and the colors had me going nuts.....
> 
> 
> ...


 
Love me some yellow box, over the years I have a collection that takes up so much space, over 40 pairs. My favorites are the polka dot ones.... you will enjoy them so much!
</IMG>


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 22, 2011)

Crap. I did not need to know how cute those are. Bugger.


----------



## CleverBomb (Jun 23, 2011)

Mishty said:


> I needed a little pick me up, and what is a better pick yourself up than shoes?
> I just dished out almost sixty bucks on a bunch of different Yellow Box flip flops. Ladies, they are amazing, almost to wide for my foot, some of them were, which is an awesome change from shoving my feet into skinny little flippers. The inch thick sole makes it so much softer to walk, and the colors had me going nuts.....
> 
> Cupcake(yes cupcake) fuchsia:
> ...


It only took 32 posts, but we at last have Thong Pix in this thread. 

Not inexpensive, but they look to be worth every penny! 

-Rusty


----------



## crayola box (Jun 23, 2011)

I loooove flip-flops but can't wear the super thin flat ones. I need a bit of an arch for comfort, and height so my pants don't drag on the ground. Also I cannot do rubber- I tried Havianas and Old Navy, both had me bleeding- or plastic which give me blisters. I prefer neutral colors that match everything but love drooling over everyone's gorgeous colorful patterns! Also despite living in them all summer I still don't consider them real shoes, so my flip-flop price ceiling is $10 which is easy to do at outlets and end of summer clearance sales. Anyway so right now I have 12 (one summer there was a flip flop drought so now I stock back-ups) all THIS general shape.


----------



## fluffyandcute (Jun 23, 2011)

I love Flip-Flops  but I have to be careful which ones I buy. The thin ones hurt my feet because I am flat footed. Yellowbox works well because they have a nice comfy sole!


----------



## ExpandingHorizons (Jul 21, 2011)

olwen said:


> If you just want plain flip-flops, buy a men's pair as they tend to be wider. The band won't be right under your foot. I think the next pair of flip flops I get will be a pair of Airwalks.



Agreed, my gf uses mine sometimes as they are more comfortable than the women's version. I guess they don't make plus size flip flops for women.


----------



## GlassDaemon (Jul 23, 2011)

I have my own problems with shoes in general, I haven't worn flip flops since I was about 7, I've had feet problems my entire life, flat feet, bunions and just last year I broke a bone in my foot. Point being, flip flops are usually a comical joke when my name is in the same sentence. 

But alas, just this month I found a flip flop that is perfect in every way. It has a thick sole approx an inch, is sturdy while still being cushiony, it conforms to the shape of the foot, with quite a bit of support, and it's fabric between the toes so it's not irritable in the least. They're K9's by Rocketdog, yes I know the name is silly, but this specific style and brand I've seen matched by no other company/producer. They have some other styles that look similar and are in more colors but I've been paranoid to buy them since I'd have to spend almost $7 in shipping to get them from solestruck.com. I also posted a picture of them in the fashion thread: http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1756567&postcount=3755

I found my first pair at Jcpenney, they're not nearly as colorful as these ones, but the point is they're out there. Famous footwear also sells them in black and brown. I HIGHLY recommend these.


----------

